# Temporary irrigation setup



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Since I'll be doing a renovation on my front yard, and I don't have an in-ground system yet, I'll need some way to keep the front yard moist. I've got 3 of the Orbit gear-drive sprinklers and have enough water pressure out of the spigot to run them off of 1 hose. Does anyone have any plans, or links to any temporary setups that I can look at using for the yard? The furthest point away from the house is about 150' and that section is right at 2,000 ft².

I've seen a few contraptions online, but haven't found anything worth putting some money into yet. Thought I'd ask the experts


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Are you asking how to position them, or how to get water in them?

I have used these in the past, just needed a small piece of plastic pipe to connect the two. I got them at ace hardware so I just fit them in store first.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Orbit-58034N-Zinc-Spike/20958805?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=335&adid=22222222228016781001&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=m&wl3=55353570729&wl4=pla-87860964729&wl5=9002208&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=111830463&wl11=online&wl12=20958805&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I recently put a impact sprinkler on a 8ft pole that's 2ft in the ground it does about a 75ft diameter circle.

To get the same flow to them all put a 3 way splitter on the end and run the same length hose to the 3.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> I have used these in the past, just needed a small piece of plastic pipe to connect the two. I got them at ace hardware so I just fit them in store first.


I Ve used the sameones. The coupling could be found at Menards as a 1/2 riser. I attach in ground irrigation body's with nozzles (hunter mp) for Reno. This way you control the area that gets watered and avoids fungus in the lawn not being renovated.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I did this last spring and it worked well: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEN0d6efQJs

Make sure you shop around. Amazon isn't the cheapest. Mills Fleet Farm was the cheapest for me on many parts.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

kds, I watched Ryan's videos a while ago. He has some pretty great striping action with his lawn. I did find his setup pretty interesting, and was leaning more toward something like his setup.

I was looking more along the lines of what kds posted, and wasn't sure if anyone had any other suggestions.


----------

